# Choix des composants pour un hackintosh



## Le Koala (4 Février 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerai me monter un hackintosh et j'ai besoin d'aide pour le choix des composants afin de l'optimiser suivant le budget.
Dans l'optique d'avoir la meilleure config possible avec un budget donné.

Ce ne sera pas mon premier hackintosh, j'en ai déjà eu un avec un i5 4460 et j'ai donc un peu d'expérience dans le domaine.
La partie software ne me fait pas trop peur, aimant bidouiller, mais c'est le chioix hardware qui me rebute un peu.
J'aimerai me faire une config équivalente plus ou moins à un Mac mini pour 600€ environ.
Déjà, est-ce possible à ce prix ?
Je vise un i5 hexa minimum, 16Go de RAM minimum, 250Go de SSD + disque dur 1To, une petite carte graphique (à la différence du Mac mini), afin de jouer à quelques jeux peu nombreux (j'apprécie par exemple de jouer à SC2 avec mon frère une fois par semaine), une puce Wi-Fi pour AirDrop entre autre (que j'ai déjà, récupéré de mon précédent hackintosh, Wi-Fi 5), et si possible, de l'Ethernet 10G, ayant une baie de serveurs chez moi avec pas mal de serveurs à l'intérieur, je souhaite que mes futurs machines aillent dans le sens de l'évolution vers le 10G pour migrer mon réseau vers cette norme petit à petit.

Voilà, si vous avez des suggestions de composants, spécialement pour la carte mère.
Niveau RAM, est-il utile de monter « haut » en fréquence ? Genre +3000MHz ?

Je compte acheter la config complète chez LDLC (pour leur en demander le montage à l'achat).

Merci à vous.


----------



## edenpulse (4 Février 2020)

600€ environ avec un i5, 16go de RAM, 250Go de SSD + disque dur 1To ça me semble compliqué. Sachant qu'il faut rajouter un boitier, une alimentation... et que tu veux encore une carte graphique...et une carte 10g coutant quasi 100euros à elle seule. 
TonyMacX86 propose un Buyers Guide que tu peux consulter. Mais table sur au moins 200 euros de plus avec ce que tu souhaites.


----------



## Le Koala (4 Février 2020)

Merci pour la réponse.

D'accord, et si je retire la carte 10G (que je pourrais ajouter plus tard en PCIe) et le disque dur (en réutilisant celui de l'ancienne machine), ça le fait mieux ?
J'ai encore des SSD SATA sinon mais j'aimerai passer en PCIe. Je sais que ça coute plus cher...


----------



## ntx (8 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai montée une config dans ce genre l'année dernière.

Pour la CPU, j'ai choisi le i5 de base du moment, un 8400, soit l'équivalent de l'actuel 9400. Mais j'attendrai la sortie des CPU 10e génération, le 10400, pour profiter de l'hyperthreading.

Pour la carte graphique, je n'en ai pas, mais j'y réfléchit. Tu peux encore trouver des AMD 570 ou 580, qui sont les modèles les plus économiques.

Pour le SSD, le modèle PCIe sont plus chers mais beaucoup plus rapide. J'ai Samsung 970 Evo 512 (voir capture ci-joint).

Pour la carte mère j'ai une Gigabyte H370M D3H GSM dont je ne suis pas totalement satisfait : la sortie son jack crachouille (je dois donc utiliser le son HDMI dont le volume est plus difficile à  contrôler par Mac OS), et les paramètres BIOS ont plusieurs fois été "resetés" (et alors mes barrettes RAM passent de 2666 MHz à 2166 )

Concernant les problèmes, à part le son, le seul vient d'une mise en veille, extinction et réveil capricieux. Il faut que j'essaie d'autres réglages.


----------



## Le Koala (8 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
Merci pour ta réponse.
Je vais effectivement attendre la gen 10 des Core i, mais ils se font pas mal attendre...

Merci.


----------



## Le Koala (12 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
Les CPU Intel de 10 ème génération semblent disponibles, non ?
Il y a une page sur leur site et ils ont été annoncés l'été dernier.


----------



## edenpulse (13 Février 2020)

Annoncés oui. Sortis non.
Ils sortiront vers la fin de l'année.


----------



## ntx (13 Février 2020)

J'ai lu sur un site aujourd'hui : Q2 2020, donc ça pourrait ne pas tarder.


----------



## ntx (14 Février 2020)

Autre date trouvée aujourd'hui : mars/avril. Ça approche ...


----------



## Le Koala (14 Février 2020)

Bonsoir,

Super ! Merci.


----------



## edenpulse (15 Février 2020)

pas sûr que ces nouveaux processeurs soient directement supportés sur Hackintosh par contre... wait and see


----------



## manu1707 (1 Mars 2020)

tu vas vite déchanter mon pauvre ... ils ne seront pas moins chers...


----------



## Le Koala (1 Mars 2020)

manu1707 a dit:


> tu vas vite déchanter mon pauvre ... ils ne seront pas moins chers...


Je me doute bien, et je ne pense pas avoir dit l'inverse...
Mais pour le même prix j'aurai probablement mieux.

Par contre j'hésite entre faire un hack et me prendre un iMac 27" après qu'ils seront renouvelé, voir qu'ils seront sur le refurb ou en promo (la génération à venir).


----------



## manu1707 (2 Mars 2020)

ça dépend tellement de ce que tu cherche en réalité 
l'imac est un ordi équilibré, plutôt puissant et qui fait le café.
C'est un bon ordi et le rapport qualité prix est plutot favorable sauf si tu veux du SSD dedans à mon avis...

tout dépend de tes besoins en GPU parce qu'en terme de CPU, c'est franchement bien pour une intégration ultra poussée tu peux le garder longtemps, tu as le TB3 si tu en as besoin, un écran 5K.
Après si tu veux évoluer ... bah ... c'est dur, il faut que tu sois sur de ta config

En fait il faut que tu raisonne comme ça : 
tu veux un écran 5K 27" TB3 ? c'est 1500 euros !
Bah si tu peux rajouter 600 à 1000 euros et bien prend l'imac.

La 10e génération d'intel ne va pas apporter grand chose à l'imac mais les gpu si sauf qu'ils vont mettre des 5300m et 5500m de chez amd ce qui est franchement pas terrible, autant rester sur du RX 580 ... ou une vega
Par contre une 5700, miam miam

Si tu veux quelque chose de plus personnalisé fait un hack


----------

